
Wireless turns iPod into a phone - abl
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7767055.stm
======
andyking
I can't believe someone at BBC News wrote "Wi-fi go bye bye". Have they been
seconded from CBeebies?

------
nirmal
The attachable Microphone:
[http://store.apple.com/us/product/MA850G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3NA&...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MA850G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3NA&mco=Mjg5MTE4MA)

~~~
gojomo
Important qualifier: for iPod Touch, mic only works for 2nd-generation units.

